# How many people CC?



## 48dodge (Nov 1, 2008)

I was wondering just how many people in the US CC. Is there somewhere on the net that has these stats? Breakdown by states? I've done some searching but have come up empty handed.


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

Here is a link to North Carolina Concealed Handgun
Permit Statistics

http://sbi2.jus.state.nc.us/crp/public/other/conceal/April30_2008 CHPData.pdf

I'm sure most states have something like this


----------



## 48dodge (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks
So, it looks like NC has about 2% ccp if you count all of the population. 1 in 50. Higher percentage if you only count the population of adults. Probably closer to 4%?


----------



## 48dodge (Nov 1, 2008)

May have read the NC page wrong. Percentage of holders may be closer to 1%.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Yeah...closer to 1.25% of the total population.

It's the second column that is active permits. I'm always surprised by the number of applications in process on the date when they compile this list. It would be 3% if they would approve all the applications.


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm waiting for mine from NC, I have 1 from my HOR.


----------



## ProjectCamaro (Dec 12, 2008)

Here in WI a total of 0%.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

ProjectCamaro said:


> Here in WI a total of 0%.


:anim_lol:

That's the exact reason I moved out of Illinois. :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> :anim_lol:
> 
> That's the exact reason I moved out of Illinois. :smt023
> 
> -Jeff-


Why would you do that? Don't you know that Illinois, and Chicago in particular, are a couple of the safest places to live. Their gun laws protect everyone so well that a handgun crime is nearly non existent. Just ask the folks in Cabini Green.:smt023


----------



## 48dodge (Nov 1, 2008)

tekhead1219 said:


> Why would you do that? Don't you know that Illinois, and Chicago in particular, are a couple of the safest places to live. Their gun laws protect everyone so well that a handgun crime is nearly non existent. Just ask the folks in Cabini Green.:smt023


People don't kill people, guns kill people!


----------



## ProjectCamaro (Dec 12, 2008)

48dodge said:


> People don't kill people, guns kill people!


They do, sometimes my guns sneak out of the safe at night and go on a killing spree. It's horrible.


----------



## 48dodge (Nov 1, 2008)

Gotta keep an eye on those SUVs too


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

tekhead1219 said:


> Why would you do that? Don't you know that Illinois, and Chicago in particular, are a couple of the safest places to live. Their gun laws protect everyone so well that a handgun crime is nearly non existent. Just ask the folks in Cabini Green.:smt023


:anim_lol:

Been there more than a few times, and don't ever want to go back. :numbchuck:

-Jeff-


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> :anim_lol:
> 
> Been there more than a few times, and don't ever want to go back. :numbchuck:
> 
> -Jeff-


When I lived up in Indiana and would go to Comiskey Park (back in the 70's). I made real sure of my directions and where I was. Lots of news came out of that project.:smt068


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

tekhead1219 said:


> When I lived up in Indiana and would go to Comiskey Park (back in the 70's). I made real sure of my directions and where I was. Lots of news came out of that project.:smt068


I've had my experiences in Indiana as well. I got lost one time going to a paintball outing and ended up in Gary....in a new truck....on a new cellphone trying to get directions....with paintball gear in the truck and full camo gear on....:help:


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> I've had my experiences in Indiana as well. I got lost one time going to a paintball outing and ended up in Gary....in a new truck....on a new cellphone trying to get directions....with paintball gear in the truck and full camo gear on....:help:


Obviously, it wasn't after sunset or you wouldn't be around to talk about it.:anim_lol: Gary, IN (at least in the 70's) was very bad news. :smt023


----------



## Magnus_yj (Oct 30, 2008)

10,000,000 people in Los Angeles County....................1,600 CCW permits. Not because people don't want the permits, but because LA county wants to take away our Constitutional rights.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> I've had my experiences in Indiana as well. I got lost one time going to a paintball outing and ended up in Gary....in a new truck....on a new cellphone trying to get directions....with paintball gear in the truck and full camo gear on....:help:


Camo gear on! No one in there right mind would approach a truck that appeared to be driving itself! I can just see all the gang members now, white eyed and running like mad to get away.:anim_lol:


----------

